# PC config under 40K



## anandharaja (Jul 4, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: 3D modeling , gaming, multimedia

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:40K

4. Planning to overclock?
A:in future

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:win 7 Ultimate 64-bit

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:1TB 

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:Full HD, i prefer LED

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:Yes

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: This month

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: yes at-least 4 years 

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: speaker, UPS

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Namakkal & NO

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67VR-B3|4500
*RAM*
|Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB|2000
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse*
|Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black|700
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
|
*Total*
|40700
although you will not be able to oc the 2500 but its performance is very good at stock even. it runs at 3.3 and max turbo to 3.7ghz.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 4, 2011)

Will a 500w PSU be safe enough for this config?
Actually 3D modeling and gaming require different kind of hardware, mainly the graphics card and monitor. So if you have any professional interest in any one, do mention that.
Also, I think the prices at your place would be a bit higher than the one's mentioned here. So check the prices and tell us before making your final buy


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2011)

Cool Buddy said:


> Will a 500w PSU be safe enough for this config?



easily


----------



## agyaat (Jul 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



All well, I will suggest more RAM - 8 Gig or upwards.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2011)

^depends. first let him try with 4gb. if not sufficient he can go ahead with another 4gb stick.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 4, 2011)

@ Jaskanwar Singh

ya, its nice configuration. but what you think about my suggestion

*Processor   : i5 2500K
Mother board  :  Intel DH67CL
Case             : CM Elite 430 *


----------



## vickybat (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ No point in going for a "k" processor with an h67 motherboard. Complete waste.

Go for a p67 or z68 motherboard with a "k" processor. Or else if going the h67 way, stick with a non-k processor like i5 2500, i5 2400.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> @ Jaskanwar Singh
> 
> ya, its nice configuration. but what you think about my suggestion
> 
> ...



K + P67/Z68, H67

Buy either CM Elite 310 @ 1.6k, or NZXT Gamma @ 2k.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 4, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ No point in going for a "k" processor with an h67 motherboard. Complete waste.
> 
> Go for a p67 or z68 motherboard with a "k" processor. Or else if going the h67 way, stick with a non-k processor like i5 2500, i5 2400.



ok if i stick with h67 motherboard means *Intel DH67CL* is ok. 

because DH67CL have integrated graphics. not in DH67VR


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2011)

> because DH67CL have integrated graphics. not in DH67VR[/QUO
> 
> H61 and H67 chipset supports the Intel's IGP
> 
> P67 and Z68 don't. No mixups okay?


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 4, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> > because DH67CL have integrated graphics. not in DH67VR[/QUO
> >
> > H61 and H67 chipset supports the Intel's IGP
> >
> ...


----------



## agyaat (Jul 4, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> Iam not mixups, i seen the comparison in intel website only.
> see below image.
> 
> *lh6.googleusercontent.com/-zTT8J-OE8Zc/ThHEwGV4RII/AAAAAAAAALo/X7z-t66R-n0/s512/Compare%252520Intel%252520Products.png



IntelÂ® Processors and Boards Compatibility Tool - Search Results Page

Requires a Processor witih Intel Graphics Technology


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2011)

Asking you to buy non-INTEL boards, please.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2011)

@anandharaja, look at the next row. it have DVI + HDMI output. now can you tell me if a motherboard doesn't support the integrated graphics, how can it have video outputs?


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 5, 2011)

Sam said:


> @anandharaja, look at the next row. it have DVI + HDMI output. now can you tell me if a motherboard doesn't support the integrated graphics, how can it have video outputs?



ya i understand but i confused in comparison.

ok, tomorrow i show this configuration in my local dealer and i tell the price in my locality.

Thanks for your valuable suggestions.

hi,
my friend suggest me to go with cooler master PSU, if i go for CM PSU means what model i choose. and also he suggest for Intel DH67BL or CL motherboard, which model i choose.
Thanks


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> hi,
> my friend suggest me to go with cooler master PSU, if i go for CM PSU means what model i choose. and also he suggest for Intel DH67BL or CL motherboard, which model i choose.
> Thanks



no need.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 5, 2011)

Why he suggest Intel DH67CL/BL means DH67VR have only 2 sata 6GB/s ports. but DH67CL  and BL have two 6GB/s and 3GB/s ports.


----------



## agyaat (Jul 5, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> Why he suggest Intel DH67CL/BL means DH67VR have only 2 sata 6GB/s ports. but DH67CL  and BL have two 6GB/s and 3GB/s ports.



*will update this later*

update: no updating  this post is redundant.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> Why he suggest Intel DH67CL/BL means DH67VR have only 2 sata 6GB/s ports. but DH67CL  and BL have two 6GB/s and 3GB/s ports.



i was talking of cm psu. about mobo your choice!


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 5, 2011)

can i go with Intel DH67BL motherboard and i5 2500 processor.

Today i showed the following configuration to local shop

Processor	: Intel Core i5 2500	
Motherboard :Intel DH67BL-B3	
RAM :Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB	
HDD : Seagate 1TB
DVD Writer:	LG 22X SATA DVD
PSU: FSP Saga II 500W	
Case : CM Elite 430	
Monitor: Benq G2220HD	
Mouse & Keyboard :Logitech

FSP saga II not available in my locality, they have only *CoolerMaster, hynix, Mercury, *
and benq monitor not available. They have *LG, Samsung, HCL.*

now i go for which powersupply, and i want Monitor with HDMI support.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2011)

^ask them CM real power pro 460w


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 5, 2011)

@ Jaskanwar Singh
460W is enough for that configuration. what is the price of PSU.

now which LED monitor i choose LG/Samsung, i want with HDMI support, can u suggest the model and price.

Thanks


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 5, 2011)

He can go for CM GX 450/550 . I'm using 550 with Athlon ii x4 635 and HD 6850 (stock) with no problems.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> @ Jaskanwar Singh
> 460W is enough for that configuration. what is the price of PSU.
> 
> now which LED monitor i choose LG/Samsung, i want with HDMI support, can u suggest the model and price.
> ...



you can get it for 3.6k~. it will suffice for upto 6870 + your rig.



Cybertonic said:


> He can go for CM GX 450/550 . I'm using 550 with Athlon ii x4 635 and HD 6850 (stock) with no problems.



baba's GX550 went bad. he had to rma his mobo twice.


----------



## agyaat (Jul 5, 2011)

Wattage help from coolermaster site


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ shubh shubh bolo, mines working great .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> ^^ shubh shubh bolo, mines working great .



may yours last long enough


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 6, 2011)

i want good power supply with feature proof. not only consider that above configuration may be in future i bought better graphics card,and tv tuner etc. i don't like to replace my PSU in future.
can any one suggest LED HD monitor with HDMI support. LG/Samsung.

Can i go with CM Real Power Pro 460W or CM Extreme Power Plus 600w.

Please suggest a full HD monitor LG/Samsung


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 6, 2011)

Nope I don't know about real power but stay away from extreme. It will blow up your PC before you know it.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 6, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> Nope I don't know about real power but stay away from extreme. It will blow up your PC before you know it.



Then i choose which PSU, i need to go with Cooler Master, noway to choose other brand in my locality.


----------



## sanithkk81 (Jul 6, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> now which LED monitor i choose LG/Samsung, i want with HDMI support, can u suggest the model and price.
> 
> Thanks



Choose Dell st2220l. You can read the review from below mentioned link:

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/138096-dell-st2220l-review.html*


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 6, 2011)

@ sanithkk81

Nice monitor, thanks


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> i want good power supply with feature proof. not only consider that above configuration may be in future i bought better graphics card,and tv tuner etc. i don't like to replace my PSU in future.
> can any one suggest LED HD monitor with HDMI support. LG/Samsung.
> 
> Can i go with CM Real Power Pro 460W or CM Extreme Power Plus 600w.
> ...



*Stay away from extreme!*

get this -
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 460W

or for futureproofing -
Cooler Master Silent Pro M600

only good option from cm!


----------



## aby geek (Jul 6, 2011)

where do u live anand?

@jas would the tacen model at smc fit in his budget he can get it delivered what do u say?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2011)

aby geek said:


> where do u live anand?
> 
> @jas would the tacen model at smc fit in his budget he can get it delivered what do u say?



buddy cilus told me tacen not so good.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 6, 2011)

ok tell me the price range of psu that ur confg can accomodate ill look around.

and where does op live?


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 7, 2011)

i Live in Namakkal (Tamilnadu)

@Jaskanwar Singh CM Silent pro 600 not fit in my budget. there is no way for me, now finally i decided to go with CM Real Power Pro 450W. and what is the maximum capacity of that PSU.

today i got the price from the dealer they recommend 500W PSU, is real power pro have 500w PSU


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> i Live in Namakkal (Tamilnadu)
> 
> @Jaskanwar Singh CM Silent pro 600 not fit in my budget. there is no way for me, now finally i decided to go with CM Real Power Pro 450W. and what is the maximum capacity of that PSU.
> 
> today i got the price from the dealer they recommend 500W PSU, is real power pro have 500w PSU



no, real power is upto 460w. 
Power Supply -> By Series -> Real Power - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply

CM real power pro 460w specs- 
Real Power Pro 460W - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
it will suffice for your rig.

you can order online if you want a futureproof psu!


----------



## aby geek (Jul 7, 2011)

tell me cities near you , ill give you some good contacts in your proximity.

off topic: which tdf members live in gurgaon?which thread section should i bond with ppl in?

anand you are so lucky.


Cochin Office - HB 64, 39/5405, Panampillynagar, Cochin 682036 Phone - 09388953537 Contact - Saji Thomas.

Chennai Office - 15/19,1 st Floor, Meeran Sahib Street, Chintadripet, Chennai - 600 002. Phone : 09381503240 Contact - Shankar Krishnaa

contact any above u feel is at shorter distance.

they keep antec ,tagan,seasonic and corsair.

you can go for seasonic s12ii 430 or if u find 520 w get it wthout thinking.

tell me what these guys after u talk to them ill then talk to the tirupathi nehru place guy and let you know.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 14, 2011)

how may fans given with cooler master elite 430 black case. if i want to purchase fan means what is the cost of fan.

which one is best LED or non LED fan?


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 17, 2011)

finally i ordered my rig with following configuration

Intel core i5 2500
Intel DH67BL
4GB Corsair RAM
1TB Seagate HDD
CM Elite 430
CM Real Power Pro 460W
Samsung DVD Writer
LG E2260V LED Monitor
Logitech Keyboard and Mouse.


Thanks guys for your valuable suggestions and ideas.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 20, 2011)

CM Rel power Pro 460W is enough for NVIDIA Geforce GTX 560Ti GPU


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 20, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> CM Rel power Pro 460W is enough for NVIDIA Geforce GTX 560Ti GPU



Not sure but a VX450 can handle, still GS600 is recommended as its jus 0.3k higher...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 20, 2011)

^he has already got 460. 

@op
get Sapphire 6870 @ 11k. it is best fit for your psu.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 20, 2011)

@OP, Where are u getting the comps from?


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 20, 2011)

Namakkal (TamilNadu).


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^he has already got 460.



I dont think so.. 
@OP, hav u got the PSU?


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomorrow i receive  my system

i like to go with NVIDIA. my PSU can handle GTX 550Ti.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 20, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> i like to go with NVIDIA. my PSU can handle GTX 550Ti.



It can handle it but, its better to get a 6850, as the price/performance of 550ti is bad..


----------



## aby geek (Jul 21, 2011)

listen to mega and jas anand get gs600 , never compromise on power supply.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 21, 2011)

But *aby*, OP has already bought it i guess...


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 21, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> It can handle it but, its better to get a 6850, as the price/performance of 550ti is bad..



You Mean AMD Radeon HD 6850.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Definitely. It's way better than 550Ti.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 21, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> You Mean AMD Radeon HD 6850.



Yes, for fullHD gaming 6850 is recommended..


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 21, 2011)

my psu is 460w but the company recommend 500w psu. Is it ok ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 21, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> my psu is 460w but the company recommend 500w psu. Is it ok ?



You are safe with a 6850..


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 27, 2011)

still iam not get my pc, due to this CM Elite 430 Cabinet. please suggest cooler master cabinet equivalent to elite 430.


----------



## d3p (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ How about NZXT Gamma from theitdepot.com ? shop in TN only.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 27, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> still iam not get my pc, due to this CM Elite 430 Cabinet. please suggest cooler master cabinet equivalent to elite 430.



As d3p5kor said, NZXT Gamma is better than CM 430 & is cheaper too..

@anandharaja, NZXT Gamma is avail with ITdepot @ a good price.. Jus call them n get a quote and post back..

If needed, i can bargain with ITdepot guys, a friend of mine is there..


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 30, 2011)

they delaying to get CM Elite 430 Cabinet. can i assemble the rig in  currently Using case (HCL Ezeebee). until i get the CM Case.

or CM Elite 310 is enough for my rig?.

if i render 3D model means some times took 6 to 8 hours to complete the render. which case is best please suggest Only CM case.

finally i choose CoolerMaster K100 Cabinet is it ok. 
K100 - Cooler Master


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 30, 2011)

And why not NZXT Gamma?


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 30, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> And why not NZXT Gamma?


not available in my locality they have only *Zebronics, Mercury,Hytech,Circle*, if buyer asked Cooler Master means they import and give.

He said having problem in Courier to get CM Elite 430 Case. if i want CM 430 means i must wait for one more week.

why CM K100 is not good?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 30, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> why CM K100 is not good?



How much for it?


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 30, 2011)

^^ don't know Monday only i Know the price, he said approximately it Rs 2300 to 2800.

CM K100 is ok or not? any suggestion about that case.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 30, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> ^^ don't know Monday only i Know the price, he said approximately it Rs 2300 to 2800.
> 
> CM K100 is ok or not? any suggestion about that case.



 Its not worth more than 1.5k... 

Check PM..


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 30, 2011)

^^ i tell the price Monday. What about the case? can i get enough cooling.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 30, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> ^^ i tell the price Monday. What about the case? can i get enough cooling.



Check for these,
Zeb Bijli - 1k (w/o psu)
CM 310 - 1.6k
CM K100 - 1.5k


*OR*
U can order online urself from Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store...


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 30, 2011)

@MegaMind
i know price is slightly high in my locality. But i feared about the Cooling.
1 front intake
1 rear Exhaust
1 side fan.
is enough for my work.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 30, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> @MegaMind
> i know price is slightly high in my locality. But i feared about the Cooling.
> 1 front intake
> 1 rear Exhaust
> ...



Then Zeb bijli would do the job with addition of a rear fan..


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 3, 2011)

yesterday the dealer got my rig. he found problem in CM Real power pro Powersupply. so he sent that for replacement. if he asked to change other company means can i go with Corsair GS 600.


----------



## d3p (Aug 3, 2011)

^^ very much..

Never buy CM Extreme Series PSU's. Well you got your lesson learnt.


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 3, 2011)

i really disappointed. because i changed my CM Elite 430 to CM K100. now i have trouble in my CM PSU.

i want good ups, backup should be at-least 30 minutes.


----------



## d3p (Aug 3, 2011)

^^ APC 1.1KVA @ 4.3k


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 9, 2011)

Finally i got my rig in 04/08/2011.  sorry for delay posting.

he delivered my rig without CM Real Power Pro 460W. (instead of temporarily i using Hytech 450W PSU, that is given by the dealer.) 

*My Rig:*
Intel i5 2500 Processor
Intel DH67BL Motherboard.
4GB 1600MHZ Corsair RAM
Seagate 1TB HardDisk
LG DVD Writer
CM Elite 310 Cabinet
Hytech 450W PSU (Temporarily using)
LG E2260V UltraSlim LED Monitor
Logitech K200 Kit
HDMI Cable

*Total Rs = 39,775*


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 9, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> Finally i got my rig in 04/08/2011.  sorry for delay posting.
> 
> he delivered my rig without CM Real Power Pro 460W. (instead of temporarily i using Hytech 450W PSU, that is given by the dealer.)
> 
> ...



Congo for the rig !
Mention the price of each component u bought !!!
Hows the performance of your LG monitor.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats anandharaja. Mention individual prices and post some pics.


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 9, 2011)

*My Rig:*
Intel i5 2500 Processor - 10,700
Intel DH67BL Motherboard - 5500
4GB 1600MHZ Corsair RAM - 2425
Seagate 1TB HardDisk - 3025
LG DVD Writer - 1000
CM Elite 310 Cabinet - (Exactly Don't know price)
Hytech 450W PSU (Temporarily using)
CM Real Power Pro 460W PSU - 3850 (Currently not have this one)
LG E2260V UltraSlim LED Monitor - 9150
Logitech K200 Kit - 750
HDMI Cable - 450

*Total Rs = 39775.*
The above mention price are includes all taxes.

First i ordered CM elite 430 Cabinet, due to courier delay he asked to change the cabinet, and he said only  CM K100 is available. iam not satisfied with that cabinet then he changed to CM Elite 310. i don't know the exact price of that cabinet.
He also includes Assembling Charges 350.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 9, 2011)

@anandharaja: Hows your LG monitor performs ? Colors, Brightness, etc etc....


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

CM Elite 310 is OK for your current rig. What about the graphics card?


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 9, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> @anandharaja: Hows your LG monitor performs ? Colors, Brightness, etc etc....


its fine. i really satisfied with the performance.



Skud said:


> CM Elite 310 is OK for your current rig. What about the graphics card?


Actually my budget is 40k,  already i spent 40K to my rig, i plan to purchase graphics card after 6 months.

The above mention price is ok for my rig?
Not have Digital Cam, i try to post pic .

Currently i satisfied with the performance of my CPU, only rendering use full resource, i purchase GPU soon.

Recently i bought BSNL BBComboUL625 Plan. so i need to pay almost 2000 to 2600 first month bill. so Purchasing GPU this time not possible.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 9, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> CM Real Power Pro 460W PSU - 3850 (Currently not have this one)



Better to go for Corsair GS600... 3.8K for a 460W unit is not wise IMO...


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions, finally i settled in following config

*My Rig:*
Intel i5 2500 Processor - 10,700
Intel DH67BL Motherboard - 5500
4GB 1600MHZ Corsair RAM - 2425
Seagate 1TB HardDisk - 3025
LG DVD Writer - 1000
CM Elite 310 Cabinet - (Exactly Don't know price)
Corsair GS600 (Exactly Don't know price)
LG E2260V UltraSlim LED Monitor - 9150
Logitech K200 Kit - 750
HDMI Cable - 450

Total Rs = 40575
The above mention price are includes all taxes.


----------

